# 

## Urisha

, ,       ,       ,   ,           ?   :Redface:

----------


## Rain8

)

----------


## Urisha

???  :Embarrassment:

----------

-  3     :   70%,    -  50% (       -      ).   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Urisha

> -  3     :   70%,    -  50% (       -      ).


  ,    - 70% ?    ,  50%.

----------

50%       :Smilie:

----------


## Urisha

,    .,  .           ?           :Embarrassment:

----------

1199-16/670-9/25-23/5995  :yes:

----------

.    ?    ?   ,    .

----------

,    -     ,  ,    :  ,         .

----------


## LoraPP

,    -   ,         ?

----------


## tat9718204

19.02.93  4520-1       ,

----------


## LoraPP

,     .
   ,            ?

----------


## LoraPP

,       6    .
..           ,     ?

 :Frown:

----------


## svyazM

!    ,       . ,     .        .    :
1.                .   ?
2.     -   .          ?       .     .   ?

----------

!!!   1991     ,    .            .    30 -    ?

----------

